# Mid Illinois



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open Call Backs to 2nd series
20 Dogs
1-2-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-12-14-22-23-29-32-33-35-37-39-41

They have run the 2nd but I have no numbers yet.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JTS said:


> Qual results
> 
> 1st - Washburn
> 2nd - Turner
> ...


congrats Kurt! Alex, Adam & Dennis too!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on am and derby


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Just heard that Jimmie Darnell got Derby 1st with Dream in her first derby and either 2nd or 3rd with Philly in her first derby as well. These pups are just 13 an 14 months old and sooo nice!! Way to go Jimmie. His client John Daniels got Derby 4th with Roxie. What a nice group of young females.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open Results 1st Mark Medford and Juice
2nd Scott Harp with Morgan
3rd Mike Judas with ? - qualified for NAtionals
4th Mark Medford with Mollie

AM callbacks to waterblind
4-5-6-11-16-17-19-25-27-28-29-32-33-34-37-39-41-43 18 dogs to waterblind tomorrow morning


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Gwen Jones said:


> Just heard that Jimmie Darnell got Derby 1st with Dream in her first derby and either 2nd or 3rd with Philly in her first derby as well. These pups are just 13 an 14 months old and sooo nice!! Way to go Jimmie. His client John Daniels got Derby 4th with Roxie. What a nice group of young females.


Thanks Gwen! Philie got 3rd. Bruce Ahlers got 2nd with Boss.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

congratulations to Erin Philly and Jimmy

HAM


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Roll Juice


----------



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats to Dr. Bruce and Boss for his Derby second - Go Boss!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Medford won the Am with Pink. Way to go Mark - winning the Open and Am with 2 different dogs and I think has 2 other placements. Phone line was really bad so know no order but heard Bogusky's name with a placement in Am. Sorry for spotty info - when I called back it went straight to voice mail


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any other placements from the am


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

jerrod denton said:


> Any other placements from the am


1-Medford
2-Judas
3-Bogusky
4-Hemminger

Jams to Bogusky, Turner, Brashear, Medford, Washburn, Jones, Whitely

Sorry no numbers, and Sorry if I missed someone. Going off memory


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations to poppa Juice and aunty Pink. We'll miss her on the west coast.


----------

